# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک به  یک تغییر رشته ای

## farbod18

سلام دوستان 

من پارسال از ریاضی به  زیست تغییر رشته دادم  و کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم اما نتونستم زیست رو خوب بزنم من این رو هم بگم کتاب های خیلی سبز و کتاب 8000 گاج و تست بانک رو خوندم اما واقعا قیافه تست ها کاملا متفاوت بود حالا هم برای امسال (93)کنکور نمیدم  حالا بنا به یه سری دلایل  میخوام از فردا شروع به مطالعه کنم من سوالم اینه الان وقتم زیاده برای مطالعه دارم و میخوام برای کنکور 94 درس بخونم به نظرتون من باید چه کتاب هایی رو بخونم و بهترین برنامه چی هستش در ضمن پارسال تراز قلم چیم بین 6200 تا 6600 بود و در شیمی زیست کمی مشکل دارم اما مشکل اصلیم عربی هستش ممنون میشم کمکم کنید  :Y (487):  :Y (559):  :40:  :29:

----------

